

Apple users left exposed to serious threats for weeks, former employee says - rdl
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/apple-users-left-exposed-to-serious-threats-for-weeks-former-employee-says/

======
rdl
Not sure if this counts as blogspam, since it's based on Kristen's blogpost
[http://www.tombom.co.uk/blog/?p=492](http://www.tombom.co.uk/blog/?p=492)

